# Pan seared......



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

..... tuna burger! This was my supper tonite and it was good if I do say so.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

DAAAAAANNNNNNGGGGGG!!(Drooling)


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

OMG! that looks good!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

loooooks gooood!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Yummmmmmmmmmmm :thumbup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Spinach... YUCK!

Seriously though... EVERYTHING else looks GREAT!!!

Jim


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That Looks Great. 

What type of Pan did you sear it in? The Grill marks have my very curious. If they were even I would assume it was a channel pan, but they aren't even, which would indicate it was grilled.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Garbo said:


> That Looks Great.
> 
> What type of Pan did you sear it in? The Grill marks have my very curious. If they were even I would assume it was a channel pan, but they aren't even, which would indicate it was grilled.


 
Cast Iron grill pan.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks Very Appetizing. Professional Looking Also.

I like mine a little more alive (Nearly raw) Pan seared in HOT butter for about 5-10 secs on each side. Leaves that deep Pink Ring around the Center. Nothing better then a Tuna Burger.


----------

